# Puss like discharge from penis (yellow/green)



## Sherush

Wondering if other people with male GSDs have this issue, every day starting a few weeks after Jesse was neutered a puss like discharge comes out of his penis area that is yellow/green. I have read some where on the Internet that is normal in some dogs but rarely in a neutered males. My last male neutered Saint Bernard didn't have anything like this.


----------



## M&J

My Jake had that. The vet said to wipe it with baby wipes once in a while.


----------



## JKlatsky

My guy has that. My MIL who has raised all manner of male animals very maturely called it "wienie-juice". My understanding is that it's more medically-appropriately called Smegma. Smegma is the normal sloughing of cells and accumulation of debris. 

I don't know if you're familiar with horses at all, but with male horses you need to clean the sheath because of the dirt/crud/oil that can accumulate. The penis comes out of the sheath and then retracts in, possible bringing dirt/crud in with it. This obviously can't stay there and the body works to expel it. My understanding is that this secretion in dogs works to keep the space clean. 

Now if it has a foul odor, looks pretty green, or your dog is licking it a lot that may indicate infection. Otherwise I think it's normal.


----------



## Sherush

Thanks oh my I see Jack didn't live very long I hope this wasn't part of that....


----------



## tracyc

Urinary tract infection?


----------



## 3K9Mom

> Quote:
> starting a few weeks after Jesse was neutered a puss like discharge comes out of his penis area that is yellow/green.


If your pup didn't have much smegma before his neuter and has it now, I think it's worth a visit to the vet. Like Tracy, I think it might be an infection.


----------



## Brightelf

Grimm has that. The natural cleaning fluid around the penis helps keep bacteria out, and keeps the organ spiffy and tidy. An occasional gob of the stuff, even every day, may be normal for your dog. Grimm doesn't lick it often, unless he is in a bus crammed FULL of German grandmas. (Likes an audience)

Is your dog straining to tinkle? Does he grunt, groan, or lick his muzzle during urination? Does his stream start-stop.start? Really, if he urinates normally, I would not worry.


----------



## ToFree24

Please go to the vet>


----------



## littledmc17

Agreed 
I'd have Brady at the vet 
better to be safe then sorry


----------



## dOg

You can go to the vet, or you can syringe water and a dash of peroxide,
thus a weak solution first, see if that doesn't clear it up. I had one whom I would do that to when needed, didn't seem to cause any discomfort, and usually cleared it up for a long while.

BTW, he lived to be 12.


----------



## raysmom

Kaiser has a little bit of that stuff every now and then ..... I figured it was just "wienie-juice" also!


----------



## Sherush

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfGrimm has that. The natural cleaning fluid around the penis helps keep bacteria out, and keeps the organ spiffy and tidy. An occasional gob of the stuff, even every day, may be normal for your dog. Grimm doesn't lick it often, unless he is in a bus crammed FULL of German grandmas. (Likes an audience)
> 
> Is your dog straining to tinkle? Does he grunt, groan, or lick his muzzle during urination? Does his stream start-stop.start? Really, if he urinates normally, I would not worry.



Nope Jesse urination is fine, he can hold it for hours and hours and hours and goes sometimes full stream to the count of 20 seconds or more, and sometimes if outside goes every hour for the count of 6ish no stop or start not straining and no discomfort 

He does lick sometimes after urination, I equate it to like us using TP or guys shaking.... I guess what I will do is when I see the build up of it, I will clean it up.

I have a feeling he cleans it up himself because every day I see a bunch of it and then later it is gone....

I only noticed it after neuter but now hubby is telling me he has seen it on him off and on since he was 8 weeks old (I don't remember that and I spend most of my time with him)


----------



## mikaK9

I've always been told that it's totally normal, although I've never heard one way or the other with a male that has been neutered. My younger dog has that probably a couple times a day. It seems it is mostly after he has been excited and moving around people more. Usually just a drip each time. The vet has never been concerned about it.


----------



## jakeandrenee

I have just noticed Jake is having this from time to time. I am guessing it's his age because quite often his penis is out I gather from going thru puberty.


----------



## oyalhi

Our dog Shadow has this stuff since the day we got him (about 3 months ago) and it is not from TIME to TIME, it is always there and dripping on the floor. Yellowish color. No problems peeing for a long time, sometimes short bursts, sometimes 20second lasting. Cleaning the said area from time to time when he sits at home bored, not very often that I would be alarmed.

Should I take him to the vet??


----------

